# What's the story behind kwflatbed



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I've read tons of his posts, but really don't know the guy. What's his story? Is he really human or some specially concocted posting bot with AI?

I imagine a retired guy, chilling at the PC with maybe 10 screens around him, with some borg like optical scanner implanted into his eye to help sort news feeds, he's fueld by a special power bar ans scotch concoction and is ALWAYS online. I'm thinking he's really the beginings of SKYNET from the Terminator movie fame.... anyone else got a guess?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Tell you what SOT, we will see what some of the posts may turn up then mabey I will post a little about me.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

he's actually a kind of tow truck


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

94c said:


> he's actually a kind of tow truck


:L: :L: :L:

Part man, part machine?? 
I GOT IT!!!! 
He's a Transformer!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

kwflatbed is only the coolest dude on MassCops...and maybe in the world!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

OK I am retired but not by choice, my handle kwflatbed comes from owning and driving a Kenworth and hauling a flatbed trailer.
I have worked in many professions over the years so I will give you an insite a little bit at a time, the last seven years befor retirement I drove a tractor trailer hauling all types of building materials, the last load that I hauled was a 13'6" high load of freshly milled white pine finished lumber.

Click here to see the results from the last trip: http://www.kwflatbed.com/accident.html

I will tell you the results in my next post.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

kwflatbed said:


> OK I am retired but not by choice, my handle kwflatbed comes from owning and driving a Kenworth and hauling a flatbed trailer.
> I have worked in many professions over the years so I will give you an insite a little bit at a time, the last seven years befor retirement I drove a tractor trailer hauling all types of building materials, the last load that I hauled was a 13'6" high load of freshly milled white pine finished lumber.
> 
> Click here to see the results from the last trip: http://www.kwflatbed.com/accident.html
> ...





kwflatbed said:


> PASTED FROM KWFLATBED.COM
> 
> God Was My Co-Pilot On This Trip


I would definately say someone was watching over you!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

TRIPPLE YIKES HARRY!!! 
My God, how many times a day do you drop and thank the "co-pilot" on that one...
Glad your still with us buddy...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Every day Koz every day.

I was trapped under the steering wheel with it crushing my chest and the emt's could not get in the truck.The fire dept did not want to take a chanch rolling it over with me trapped in it upside down. They feed me the chains and I was able to rig them around the steering column so that they could pull with the porta power to take the pressure off my chest. It took over an hour to pull enough that I could slide out from it.
Needless to say it was a rough ride and I am luck to be here.
Final outcome is I have 60-65% use of my lungs, permanent inside brusing in my left hip that is just as sore to the touch today as it was the day it happened, back problems that will never be any better.

OK that is part 1


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

What happened? Did the load shift or did somebody slam on the brakes in front of your or cut you off? 

That's a shame, I used to drive flatbeds for a living and sometimes still do on the side, hauling cranes and counterweights. I understand how something like that can happen, I am suprised it doesn't happen more often. That ramp coming southbound is the worst friggin ramp In the state next to 295n to 95n. 

I actually remember when that happened and remember sitting in that traffic. What a mess. You are a very lucky man.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

15 MPH coming off the ramp and the load shifted, there was a cruiser two cars behind me and he said it looked like a slow motion movie when it happened.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

OK next installment, befor going back to driving truck I worked in a local garage as a mechanic and manager for about 5 years. Tow truck reference hit it there we had two
wreckers.
I worked in upper management for two armored car companies befor that, one from SOT's area Berkshire Armored Car, I was thier NE Regional Manager overseeing thier
operations in the Worcester,Boston,Waltham,New Bedford and Cape Cod, I was with them for about 5 years.
Prior to Berkshire I was with Brinks Inc. starting in thier Boston office. I ran thier offices in New Bedford,Providence RI,Bridgeport CT, and many other offices around the country as intrim manager when there were labor problems my expertise with them was labor relations and contracts. I suffered a major stress burnout after about
15 years with them living out of hotels and on airplanes it was a 24/7 job on the go all of the time. I took close to a year off between Brinks and Berkshire and finaly just got sick of the whole Armored Car industry and the 24/7 hours.
Thats it for now.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> DAMN Harry! Glad your still with us, although I don't know how after that.


As I said God was my co-pilot that day.


----------

